# viper5701 help...car shuts off



## markos85 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have a viper 5701 2way alarm, and I'm having issues with my car. Are there any known issues or possibilites that the alarm can shut down the car while driving or in idle? First off its a 1996 chevy impala, had the alarm installed about 1yr 2 months ago. I've changed every possible part that could be a issue except the alarm. The issue is the the car can be in idle or be driven perfectly no stumbling or hesitation but than all of a sudden it will completely shut down and not be able to start once it has shut off. The engine cranks but no start, and it can vary from me driving 5-30min as well as in idle. The alarm has been having issues as far as the remote start not working and the alram itself takes forever to arm. Sorry for the rant just trying to get as much info out there for you to understand...thankyou


----------



## markos85 (Oct 5, 2010)

Can someone help me out here?


----------



## esapper317 (Mar 2, 2011)

my neighbor was having the same problem with a 92 or 93 chevy. he said it was some sensor that is underneath the motor or something like that.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

once the vehicle is started it should have nothing to do with the remote starter. As we know, when you remote start, you have to get in, put the key in, turn it on and press the brake to take it out of RS mode, thus resulting in the RS being shut off. This sounds like a crank position sensor.


----------

